
Twilio Brings WebRTC-Based Video Chat to Its Cloud Communications Platform - brandonlipman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/14/twilio-brings-webrtc-based-video-chat-to-its-cloud-communications-platform/
======
ludicast
At the rate they are releasing new features it looks like one day a
conversation will go like:

A: "We're a Twilio for X"

B: "Doesn't Twilio do X too now"

A: "Uh, well, yeah, I guess"

